# Married couples who decided not to have kids.



## AFW8 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was just wondering how you married couples decided that kids were not something that you both wanted. Do you regret not having kids now?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband doesn't want to have kids, he doesn't regret his decision. I have a son with my ex, so I know the feeling of being a mother. 

I see so many people with children who don't love them or respect them, they have no relationship with the children after the children grow up and leave home. The parents might have done a bad job being parents, or they might have had bad luck. 

I am fine with children or without children. 

Because we don't have children, our life is not revolved around kids, we have more freedom. We can walk around naked in the apartment, I can screamed loudly when we have sex, we can talk dirty at any time we want to. 

There are a lot of good things for not having kids. 

But if we had kids, I would enjoy having kids.


----------

